
Continued Fraction - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continued_fraction
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

e = [2;1,2,1,1,4,1,1,6,1,1,8,...] (sequence A003417 in the OEIS). The pattern
repeats indefinitely with a period of 3 except that 2 is added to one of the
terms in each cycle.

π = [3;7,15,1,292,1,1,1,2,1,3,1,...] (sequence A001203 in the OEIS). No
pattern has ever been found in this representation.

ϕ = [1;1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,...] (sequence A000012 in the OEIS). The golden
ratio, the irrational number that is the "most difficult" to approximate
rationally. See: A property of the golden ratio φ.

